# Points test? when / where is it done?



## pegleg (Feb 12, 2009)

Hi all! The points test . . . 

While my skills assesment was done and approved, sat the IELTS exam this past saturday and waiting for the results. . . There's the points test, where on the au govt website is it? :confused2:

Is it done before lodging the visa application, online, or while lodging the visa application? 
Also, where can it be lodged?

Thanks!


----------

